# Are you still going to train over Xmas



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well I used to be really into training a few years back but the last couple I have taken 3-4 days off over the xmas period 

so who is still going to train ?


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll be training as normal, just need to move things a day forward.

I'll be having an enthusiastic sparring session on boxing day with my mate as per the usual too. I'm not drinking as it gave me a good edge last year and put him on his **** plenty  If I 'win' I'll have a drink to celebrate and gloat though, of course.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

yep - will give me a good excuse to get out and grab some fresh air. A decent run means 2nd helpings of Christmas pudding


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

yep deffo be down the gym


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Yep, I'll be in the gym on boxing day
Xmas day is an official rest day for everyone:lol:


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

I will be as well, my military fitness class only shuts down for boxing day. Looking forward to be able to get some decent runs in during the day as I am off for 2 weeks starting this friday :thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Time of work means I should be able to get out for a ride everyday - can't wait !


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Christmas day & Boxing day will be rest days but the others will be spent in the gym or having a run!!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I normally train Boxing day and New years day and gives me a chance to potty about with no customers.

Its bloody freezing Zero! When i get there....

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I will, I'll have Xmas and boxing day off as the gyms closed but hitting it hard after.
Especially as I have 4 weeks off, so plenty of training and personal trainer sessions for me.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I hope to go out running especially in the time off work, if not I have a rowing machine and free weights to keep me entertained.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

HELL YES !....providing I can get into the gym. I need to check the calendar and make sure it's open on Christmas Eve, and what time it'll stay open 'til as now I'm in this job it's disrupted all my pleasure patterns !...lol

I'm sure I'll work around it if I can't make it to the gym on time, Christmas Eve. As I ain't into alcohol binges, I'll still have plenty of energy to do a free weight workout at home if all else fails. :thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Yep, I'll be training. I'll be using my weights at home though as the gym is closed straight through to Jan.

As for my bike, I'll be out as often as I get chance!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm training on Boxing day - Got a newbie coming in the ring to teach him some headshot banging fun in the ring.

Got to go easy on him but i'll show him what the floors like (Wouldn't be real training otherwise would it)?


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

I should be cycling over to parents Christmas Day morning (about 25 miles) which will build me up an appetite.....
Cycle back on Boxing Day then as staying over.

Have been running a few years back at outlaws.
It was eerie as they are in North London which is normally so busy.....saw 1 car in 45 minutes.....


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Im afraid so, xmas period means even more training at the football club to ensure we're not carrying anyone over weight, really takes some drive to get out and run about when its -5 outside.

Gav


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

I will try but I do get a bit demotivated over the christmas period, but as we are shutting this year through until the 4th of Jan I dont really have an excuse not to go down the gym....


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

Yep. Otherwise I'll never lose the beer belly that has clearly snuck up on me!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Definitely. The Gym has reduced hours so lots of runs and weights at home


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

so who actually did what they planned then 

I managed a short run Christmas day, long distance run on the 27th and recovery run on the 28th, and woke up today 1lb lighter than Xmas day :thumb:

Did we all make it through OK :lol:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I have hardly been out at all on the bike, ice, ice and more ice, combined with being out of it feeling ill for the past few days has narked me.

Still not eating for the past 2 days, probably has counteracted the Xmas Day and Boxing Day feasts a bit !


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I've been there every day since Boxing day

Surprisingly with loads of energy...must be the turkey!:thumb:


----------

